# Bandsaw sharpening Dremel jig



## NazNomad (15 Jun 2016)

After touching a nail with my new Tuffsaws blade (yes, I know, but I can't afford new wood), I knocked up this little jig to sharpen the blade in-situ with my Dremel.







Honestly, it's as sharp now as when I first fitted it. Not a bad jig for the cost - £0 :-D


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Jun 2016)

How's about an 'in use' piccy, posed is ok?


----------



## MattRoberts (16 Jun 2016)

Nice one. I do the same thing for sharpening my tablesaw blades


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jun 2016)

Use an M42 blade.  Job done.


----------



## NazNomad (16 Jun 2016)

In situ ... nice 'n' easy, just slide it back & forth along the fence. Possibly not so awesome for a 14tpi blade though :-D


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Jun 2016)

Now I see. I had been wondering how you were 'dressing' the cutting edge, but it's actually the trailing edge that you're grinding.
Thanks again.


----------



## NazNomad (16 Jun 2016)

I re-sawed a piece of oak worktop, 4'' high, the blade cut perfectly.


----------

